# Congress is declaring Martial Law?



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

What's this crazy woman talking about?

http://www.wnd.com/2013/10/martial-law-declared-by-democrat-in-congress/


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

She is who the black caucus recommended for Commissioner of DHS. She is just a big dumb animal.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

She is some dumb C*** and I NEVER use that word hardly.. Her along with a few others in government I wish would just 'disappear" by the hand of a true American!! I have seen her before on television on several occasions and EVERY time I wish she would be gang raped by a gang of Silver back Gorillas!! She is a crazy bitch and her family is always saying she is right. So I wish "her family" would come to the same demise as she does!!! I hope her and her family ROTS!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe she meant "marital law" and just mis-read the teleprompter....??


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

O.K. Talk about a misleading subject line. No, congress hasn't declared Martial Law, just more psychobabble from from a National Socialist Democrat. I'm sure she would like it to happen, but no, it isn't.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's just sjl, our resident embarrassment and idiot. Now, back to our regularly scheduled show...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The more I look up reports on it and look at it, the more I think she probably spent the whole night before trying to figure out how to just throw those two words into her babel that day to draw attention, spread fear and controversy. If martial law IS declared... My guess is idiots like her will either be DIRECTLY in charge of it, or the first ones weeded out of existence in rioting and looters.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

You should see her district map in Texas. It is a democratic district, surrounded by another democratic district. She makes me want to weep for the people of the great state of Texas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She needs to go back to Procedures 101. Congress doesn't declare martial law.

Again, so that everyone else can feel better about their idiotic politicians, I present to you Alvin Holmes.

Sure, he is only at the state level, but the same idiots who elected him there can also send him to D.C...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Remember martial law is a two way street and the people out number the government by a huge amount and at some point those that enforce the government law/will are going to question what their being asked to do I would hope. The government does have a reason to fear the military Vet's, they are trained in the kind of warfare that martial law would cause and our Vet's won most of those battles for the people.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I do believe that shes that whackjob who thinks we put an american flag on mars.more useless scat to be flushed.the only martial law she should be concerned about is a marshall from Texas coming for her with an assistant that has a dinner jacket that ties in back.


----------

